# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Eρωτηση για PSTN

## Just_Nikos

Tα 50.7kbps που συνδεεται το μοντεμ,πως μεταφραζονται σε Κb/s?
Η ταχυτητα διαμεταγωγης ειναι συνγχρονη?
Δηλ 50,7/2=25,35 kbps/s  download, και 25,35 kb/s upload?

Δηλαδη το θεωρητικο κατεβασμα και ανεβασμα ειναι 25,35/8=3,16 Κβ/s?

----------


## hostolis

50700bps=6337,5Bps~6,3kB/s στο κατέβασμα.

----------


## yiapap

H ταχύτητα είναι σύγχρονη και σε PSTN & σε ISDN
δλδ 50.700 / 8 (bits per byte) = 6,3KB/s down και άλλα τόσα up.

Επίσης πρόσεξε λίγο τα κεφαλαία: Άλλο Kb (=Kilobit=1000bits) και άλλο KB (=1000 Bytes= 8000 bits)  :Wink: 

(να μην αναφέρω τώρα για τη διαφορά μεταξύ "k" και "K", ε;   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  )

----------


## sdikr

> H ταχύτητα είναι σύγχρονη και σε *PSTN* & σε ISDN



γκουχ γκουχ  v90 56down/33up,   v92  56down/42up

----------


## yiapap

> γκουχ γκουχ  v90 56down/33up,   v92  56down/42up


  :Shocked:  
Αυτό δεν το ήξερα!!! Άλλωστε πάνω από 42 δεν έπιανα ποτέ εκείνη την εποχή...
(τα παλιά χρόνια...)

----------


## MD1032

*yiapap* Θα μας κάνεις να ξεχάσουμε και αυτά που ξέρουμε…  :Razz: 

Material Defender 1032

----------


## chatasos

Πάλι τα μπερδεύετε και θα με κάνετε να τα ξεχάσω και εγώ  :Cool:  

PSTN = Ασύγχρονη (start/stop) & ασύμετρη (56/33) μετάδοση.

----------


## yiapap

Νταξ' βρε... μια μλκιούλα δεν μπορούμε να πούμε;;;
Πέσατε όλοι να με φάτε!
Αφού με ξέρετε... έχω να πιάσω modem... αχχχχ πόσα να 'ναι... 5 χρόνια περίπου, αν όχι παραπάνω.
(αλήθεια θυμάται κανείς πότε έφερε ISDN ο ΟΤΕ Θεσ/νίκη; Πάλι ήμουν στη γνωστή ομάδα των beta testers τότε...)

Και καθότι η καλύτερη άμυνα είναι η επίθεση...
Ντροπή βρε chatasos, θα ξεχάσω τη λίγη ορθογραφία που ήξερα:
ΑσύΜΜΕΤΡΗ όχι Ασύμετρη
 :Lamer:

----------


## chatasos

> Και καθότι η καλύτερη άμυνα είναι η επίθεση...
> Ντροπή βρε chatasos, θα ξεχάσω τη λίγη ορθογραφία που ήξερα:
> ΑσύΜΜΕΤΡΗ όχι Ασύμετρη


  :Worthy:   :Respekt:

----------

